# Tiny Giant Ballpoint to Rollerball Conversion



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 5, 2016)

Today I took the Tiny Giant snap cap ballpoint pen and turned it into a rollerball.  Worked out pretty well.

This is a 3 1/2 minute video covering how I approached it...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAiSPbA1BkM


----------



## jsolie (Oct 5, 2016)

Good video, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## kruzzer (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice job Dan....thanks for the video


----------



## magpens (Oct 5, 2016)

Have done the same thing, Dan.

Instead of sawing up the refill cap, I use some 22 gauge bare copper wire to make a coil of the right length around the narrow part of the refill. Is really quick to do.

You probably know this (I mentioned it in one of your previous threads) but that snap cap kit can be purchased in a rollerball version.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Oct 5, 2016)

magpens said:


> Have done the same thing, Dan.
> 
> Instead of sawing up the refill cap, I use some 22 gauge bare copper wire to make a coil of the right length around the narrow part of the refill. Is really quick to do.
> 
> You probably know this (I mentioned it in one of your previous threads) but that snap cap kit can be purchased in a rollerball version.




Interesting idea on the wire.  I'm sure there are various solutions that could be come up with.   Thanks!


----------

